# anabolik restarting strength



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok giving this another shot. Due to personal issues been slacking off on training and diet recently so I've lost a bit of strength and maybe size over the past couple of months. Now I'm determined to get back to my best and hopefully surpass my previous lifts.

I'll be running my (massively) modified starting strength routine again as it offers fast progress and is nice and simple.

Workout A

Squat 1x5

Flat DB Bench 2x5-7

Pulldowns 2x5-7

Tricep Dips 1x6-8

OH BB Extensions supersetted with BB Curls 3x10-15 each

Lateral DB Raises supersetted with Front DB Raises and Rear DB Raises 2x10-15 each

Workout B

Squat 1x5

Hammer Strength Rows 2x5-7

Military Press 2x5-7

Chinups 1x6-8

Pushdowns supersetted with Hammer Curls 3x10-15 each

Lateral DB Raises supersetted with Front DB Raises and Rear DB Raises 2x10-15 each

Due to the success of some people in the recent 30 day arm challenge I'm going to train my arms every workout day with high reps to try force some growth as they've been stuck at 15" for so long now. If I can add even half an inch in the next couple months I'll be happy. I'm also throwing in some shoulder raises as I figure if arms can keep up with being trained every day then surely shoulders can too seeing as they supposedly have the highest concentration of androgen receptors of all muscle groups along with traps.

My goals:

Squat 180x5

Flat DB Bench 50x5

Pulldowns 100x7

Tricep Dips 60x6

Military Press 80x7

Hammer Strength Rows 120x5

Chinups 45x6

Previous PBs:

Squat 165x5

Flat DB Bench 42.5x8

Pulldowns ?

Tricep Dips 50x6

Military Press 77.5x3

Hammer Strength Rows ?

Chinups 37.5x5

Diet will be anything I can get my hands on including about 3l of whole milk ed.

Supplements will be very low amount of test (probably just above max natural levels) and creatine.

Pics will be coming soon and I'll try to update with new pics every couple of weeks at least.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Arms and shoulders were absolutely hammered after today's session. Pump was insane!

Squats 140x5

Pulldowns 80x2x6

Flat DB Bench 40x2x5

Forgot to do the dips :/ that's what happens without a training notebook!

DB Hammer Curls 7.5x2x15, 7.5x10

OH DB Extensions 22.5x10, 20x10, 20x8

Can't remember what shoulder raises I did but went too heavy.

Some tw4t came up to me mid set while doing db extensions asking me how many sets I had left...I just looked at him and carried on with my set.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

In for this buddy.

How low is low dose for you lol?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> In for this buddy.
> 
> How low is low dose for you lol?


Welcome mate

Super low dose. Just tapering down for my pct really so not taking it for gains. At the moment I'm on 250mg sust every 2 weeks so not much at all.

Still have 5ml of Isis tri-tren in my drawer but I promised myself I wouldn't take it as it causes me problems in the bedroom and also makes my balls run and hide lol

I should really throw it away to stop the temptation.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea that's the same with me. I have two vials of npp that I want to use but I'm not,gonna get rid this weekend

Is sust jabbed once a week?

Also what's the deal with the arm thread?

Have people made progress doing that??


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Yea that's the same with me. I have two vials of npp that I want to use but I'm not,gonna get rid this weekend
> 
> Is sust jabbed once a week?
> 
> ...


How come you're not taking the npp? Does it give you libido problems too?

You can jab sust as often as you like really due to the different esters in it. It's actually made to be injected every 3-4 weeks with people on TRT.

I've been following the 30 day arm thread and at about 10 days in some guys are already reporting gains of 1/4 inch on their arms so thought I might as well give it a shot. I'm only doing high reps though so as to not interfere too much with my recovery on my other lifts. I'm hoping the change in routine will shock my arms into growth...we'll see.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Definitely subbing in. Whilst I am doing madcow at the moment, this is quite similar to what I like to do, when no cutting.

The main reason I will be subbing in is to hear your women problems and you never learning from your mistakes


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Definitely subbing in. Whilst I am doing madcow at the moment, this is quite similar to what I like to do, when no cutting.
> 
> The main reason I will be subbing in is to hear your women problems and you never learning from your mistakes


lmao cheeky cvnt. I didn't know my women problems provided so much entertainment. Well I'll let you know my crazy ex is now my fvckbuddy...not sure if it's the best idea but it means I get my end away every 2-3 weeks...still it's better than nothing at all.

Got a date with a milf this weekend so looking forward to that.

Madcow is an excellent routine mate I'm sure you'll see good progress on it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anabolik said:


> lmao cheeky cvnt. I didn't know my women problems provided so much entertainment. Well I'll let you know my crazy ex is now my fvckbuddy...not sure if it's the best idea but it means I get my end away every 2-3 weeks...still it's better than nothing at all.
> 
> Got a date with a milf this weekend so looking forward to that.
> 
> Madcow is an excellent routine mate I'm sure you'll see good progress on it.


I rest my lifts before starting so they are going up each week. I've lost 6KG in 2 months since i started my cut so I am pretty happy with that.

I did actually miss your dramas. Where do you meet your dates? grannyshagger.com, you need a nice young lass (nosaville)who hasn't gone mental yet


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

no deadlifts in a strength routine???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I rest my lifts before starting so they are going up each week. I've lost 6KG in 2 months since i started my cut so I am pretty happy with that.
> 
> I did actually miss your dramas. Where do you meet your dates? grannyshagger.com, you need a nice young lass (nosaville)who hasn't gone mental yet


That's the way to do it. I would take 10% off each time I stalled and work my way up. Works a treat. How much longer you planning on cutting for?

I tend to meet them online (POF) it's so easy it's ridiculous, but probably a higher chance of getting a mentalist as I'm finding out.

Not yet shagged a granny lmao but yea I do like my older women. Don't ask me why. The one I'm meeting in a few days is 34 so not too much older than I am...though she does have 2 kids :/


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> no deadlifts in a strength routine???


My lower back is in recovery so no deadlifts until it feels better. Once it's healed I'll swap out squats for deads one day a week. Will be doing high reps though, probably 8-10.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

anabolik said:


> My lower back is in recovery so no deadlifts until it feels better. Once it's healed I'll swap out squats for deads one day a week. Will be doing high reps though, probably 8-10.


good man, routine looks more like bodybuilding but should gain strength as by result

good luck mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anabolik said:


> That's the way to do it. I would take 10% off each time I stalled and work my way up. Works a treat. How much longer you planning on cutting for?
> 
> I tend to meet them online (POF) it's so easy it's ridiculous, but probably a higher chance of getting a mentalist as I'm finding out.
> 
> Not yet shagged a granny lmao but yea I do like my older women. Don't ask me why. The one I'm meeting in a few days is 34 so not too much older than I am...though she does have 2 kids :/


My chic is a 2 years older and a bit mental. we can form a support group 

I'm planning on cutting until the jobs done. Last time I hit <78 I was in my profile pic and that was the leanest I have been since uni. So I would like to aim for that. I am away in Paris this weekend so I imagine 4 days will set me back 2 weeks at least. And it will be great fun doing it 

then i might do my first cycle. not 100% sure, but i think i would be in good position to work from. I'm not aiming to get massive. If i could get to 80KG shredded for summer, I think that would be a good look. I'm 81KG 14% BF (at a guess) at the moment


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> My chic is a 2 years older and a bit mental. we can form a support group
> 
> I'm planning on cutting until the jobs done. Last time I hit <78 I was in my profile pic and that was the leanest I have been since uni. So I would like to aim for that. I am away in Paris this weekend so I imagine 4 days will set me back 2 weeks at least. And it will be great fun doing it
> 
> then i might do my first cycle. not 100% sure, but i think i would be in good position to work from. I'm not aiming to get massive. If i could get to 80KG shredded for summer, I think that would be a good look. I'm 81KG 14% BF (at a guess) at the moment


I'm starting to wonder if a normal lass would satisfy me after the rollercoaster of being with a nutjob. A support group might be needed lmao

In my avi I'm about 160lbs and that's the leanest I've ever been. My strength took a huge hit though and I felt absolutely tiny in my clothes. Peronally I think being ripped is over rated but to each his own.

You won't do that much damage in 4 days most of the weight you put on will likely be water and will come off again just as fast. When I start cutting I tend to drop about 6lbs in the first week.

And on another note...wtf are you going to Paris? lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I'm starting to wonder if a normal lass would satisfy me after the rollercoaster of being with a nutjob. A support group might be needed lmao
> 
> In my avi I'm about 160lbs and that's the leanest I've ever been. My strength took a huge hit though and I felt absolutely tiny in my clothes. Peronally I think being ripped is over rated but to each his own.
> 
> ...


Romantic trip with the missus. I'm actually fairly cultured for a meathead. I do like museums and architecture and the like. OH AND FRENCH FOOD


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Romantic trip with the missus. I'm actually fairly cultured for a meathead. I do like museums and architecture and the like. OH AND FRENCH FOOD


Fair enough I appreciate good art myself I just don't like french people in general. Too stuck up and snobby ime.

You're right on the food though can't fault them there!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> How come you're not taking the npp? Does it give you libido problems too?
> 
> You can jab sust as often as you like really due to the different esters in it. It's actually made to be injected every 3-4 weeks with people on TRT.
> 
> I've been following the 30 day arm thread and at about 10 days in some guys are already reporting gains of 1/4 inch on their arms so thought I might as well give it a shot. I'm only doing high reps though so as to not interfere too much with my recovery on my other lifts. I'm hoping the change in routine will shock my arms into growth...we'll see.


Npp will fvck my scalp condition up

And I'm worried about libido

I might have to do more arm work,


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Npp will fvck my scalp condition up
> 
> And I'm worried about libido
> 
> I might have to do more arm work,


I would've thought test would be worse but I guess everyone is different. Libido is definitely a concern on deca...not that I've ever ran it but heard very bad things.

Get those guns smashed!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I would've thought test would be worse but I guess everyone is different. Libido is definitely a concern on deca...not that I've ever ran it but heard very bad things.
> 
> Get those guns smashed!


Why test worse?

It's collagen synthesis as far as I'm aware, and deca is high for that

How's your libido? Did you have any probs from finasteride ?

In starting to believe it may be all in there heads what you think?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Why test worse?
> 
> It's collagen synthesis as far as I'm aware, and deca is high for that
> 
> ...


Ah right you may be onto something there, deca is known to increase collagen synthesis from what I've read. But then I've heard some say test does too so I don't know what to believe!

Libido is fine mate but I haven't had any fina for nearly a week and libido is definitely on the increase. I used to be able to go days without whacking it but now I wake up thinking about sex every morning.

Think I may stop taking it altogether as my test dose is so low now anyway I shouldn't be losing much hair at all.

I think people definitely wayyy overplay the negative sides from fina and once you've got it into your head that you're permanently fvcked from taking it it's going to be hard to overcome that mental block when it comes time to perform. You've always got that excuse right there (it's not happening coz that nasty fina fvcked me for life).


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you still taking it? If you are remember to keep it away from your mrs as it can cause problems!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Ah right you may be onto something there, deca is known to increase collagen synthesis from what I've read. But then I've heard some say test does too so I don't know what to believe!
> 
> Libido is fine mate but I haven't had any fina for nearly a week and libido is definitely on the increase. I used to be able to go days without whacking it but now I wake up thinking about sex every morning.
> 
> ...


No I only took 1mg for 16 days in the end and that was b4 Xmas. I was stressed at the time and experienced libido issues and ed issues. Went to speak to someone, had bloods where everything was cool apart from high estrogen but that I think was hcg

Mrs fell pregnant and I'm on prop now but I must say that my libido is nothing like last test cycle and I think me estrogen is high again. I am using aromasin though

Might just give these steds up altogether after hols


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> No I only took 1mg for 16 days in the end and that was b4 Xmas. I was stressed at the time and experienced libido issues and ed issues. Went to speak to someone, had bloods where everything was cool apart from high estrogen but that I think was hcg
> 
> Mrs fell pregnant and I'm on prop now but I must say that my libido is nothing like last test cycle and I think me estrogen is high again. I am using aromasin though
> 
> Might just give these steds up altogether after hols


AIs can definitely cause libido issues if you haven't got the dose spot on. It's a very fine line between too much and too little estrogen. I think you're usually best going for a lower amount as too little estrogen will absolutely crush your libido.

You could maybe try stopping the aromasin for a week or 2 and see if your libido improves. Unless of course you get gyno symptoms easily then i wouldn't advise this.

I'm going to be dropping all AAS in a couple months or so too mate. Getting tired of all the sides and sh1t tbh. Gonna save up for a hair transplant and never touch them again...might dabble in SARMS but that's about it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wise choice think I might join you I that

Maybe abit of tbol eh


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What did you train today dude?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha what makes you think tbol is ok? As far as I know there's no real evidence it is ok on the hairline but it's your call!

Here's today's workout

Squat 142.5x5, 100x8

Hammer Strength Rows 100x2x5 love this movement

Military Press 70x4, 60x2x6 went too heavy on first set

Tricep Dips 40x6

DB Curls 7.5x2x15, 7.5x10

One Arm Overhead DB Extensions 7.5x2x14, 7.5x12

Various DB Raises different weights...might drop shoulders and just concentrate on arms.

The arm exercises are done with a good squeeze at peak contraction and slow 2-3 second negative. That's my excuse for the puny weights 

Had a big mac n fries on the way home to bump the cals up lol I don't mind dirty eating on a bulk.

Still got a pump on so pics will have to wait a couple hours. You taken pics already @ash1981 ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Haha what makes you think tbol is ok? As far as I know there's no real evidence it is ok on the hairline but it's your call!
> 
> Here's today's workout
> 
> ...


Ill get them up tonight.

How we doing them?

Both arms


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Ill get them up tonight.
> 
> How we doing them?
> 
> Both arms


Yea probably a good idea to do both. Maybe a flexed pic to show bis and a straight pic to show tris...or is that too many pics? :/


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Yea probably a good idea to do both. Maybe a flexed pic to show bis and a straight pic to show tris...or is that too many pics? :/


Yea that sounds good. You doing it tonight then yea?

Dont pump them up before ffs


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Yea that sounds good. You doing it tonight then yea?
> 
> Dont pump them up before ffs


I won't I promise :innocent: that would be retarded anyway how am I supposed to improve on a pumped arm lol

Yep I'll have pics up tonight.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just pump them after the 30 days



So the voting day is on 26th April yea???

Can I just say that I'm actually on a calorie restricted cut so its obvs your gonna eon


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Just pump them after the 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


26th april is fine mate.

Bullsh1t don't be giving me that you're on way more gear than me so it's still an even contest lol

Where's your pics anyway? I've got mine up in your journal.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Where am I putting mine then? In here or I'm mine?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Might as well put em in yours it'll be easier for comparison.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool bro


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Feel like sh1t this morning. Went to meet a lass from POF last night for drinks. Went ok, she actually lived up to her pics and there was plenty of flirting but turns out she lives with her parents ffs :/ I can't bring her back to mine and can't go back to her place so I'm wondering if it's even worth seeing her again.

Think I'll walk on to the gym in an hour or 2 though I really can't be ar5ed. If I don't go I'll just be lazy all day and do fvck all so might as well push myself.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

My right shoulder feels wrecked for some reason. I think it might be the CG Bench that did it but I'm not sure.

Today's workout:

Pulldowns 90x7,7

Flat DB Bench 40x7,7

Chinups 20x6, BWx2

CG Bench 60x10,7,7

BB Curls 20x10,10,7

Preacher Curl Machine 5x10,8,8

OH BB Extensions 20x15,15,13

My arms were pumped beyond belief after this session could barely get my jacket on.

Was unable to do squats as the rack was busy the entire time. Thankfully they're just finishing the floor in an extension to the gym where there is a power rack and lots of other goodies waiting to be used. Can't wait!

Think I'll take a couple days rest before hitting the gym again. Recovery is needed and hopefully by then my shoulder will be feeling better.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Feel like sh1t this morning. Went to meet a lass from POF last night for drinks. Went ok, she actually lived up to her pics and there was plenty of flirting but turns out she lives with her parents ffs :/ I can't bring her back to mine and can't go back to her place so I'm wondering if it's even worth seeing her again.
> 
> Think I'll walk on to the gym in an hour or 2 though I really can't be ar5ed. If I don't go I'll just be lazy all day and do fvck all so might as well push myself.


Smash her in a car


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> My right shoulder feels wrecked for some reason. I think it might be the CG Bench that did it but I'm not sure.
> 
> Today's workout:
> 
> ...


Seems like a good session, funnily enough I saw someone doing that tricep lift today, night have a look at that

Couple of days??? You neglecting your arms already

Lolol

What does the winner get anyway?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Might be difficult to bang her in a car seeing as I don't have one. She does but I need a way to end up in her car in the first place...she's quite reserved and made a little "ooop!" when I kissed her lol she might take more effort to lay than I can be bothered putting in tbh.

Which tricep exercise do you mean? The barbell extensions? I love them as they target the outer sweep of the tricep to give that chunky look.

Neglecting my arms haha they're aching a bit after pounding them every session so I think I deserve a couple days rest. Time to grow 

Not sure what the winner gets...maybe we can get someone to sponsor us? lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Might be difficult to bang her in a car seeing as I don't have one. She does but I need a way to end up in her car in the first place...she's quite reserved and made a little "ooop!" when I kissed her lol she might take more effort to lay than I can be bothered putting in tbh.
> 
> Which tricep exercise do you mean? The barbell extensions? I love them as they target the outer sweep of the tricep to give that chunky look.
> 
> ...


How old is she?

Yea the bb extensions. Gonna give then go. What weight you use and reps?

Yea ask about for a sponsor???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> How old is she?
> 
> Yea the bb extensions. Gonna give then go. What weight you use and reps?
> 
> Yea ask about for a sponsor???


She's 32 ffs lol I like older women coz most of them aren't afraid to make a move so was a bit of a letdown.

My weight and reps are above in my workout. I wouldn't usually go so light but because I'm training arms every workout I'm going much lighter with higher reps and more sets than usual. I can do 45kg for about 8 reps normally for 1 all out set...same with all my biceps exercises too I'm making sure to focus on the contraction and controlled negative rather than moving weight.

Was joking about a sponsor lol I highly doubt anyone would sponsor us 2 and our little contest. But feel free to ask about if you want, I'll be impressed if you get someone!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

That what I mean mate is it 20kg plus bar or bar???

Ask milky I bet he would sort us something.

The loser buys the winner a nice protein bar?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> That what I mean mate is it 20kg plus bar or bar???
> 
> Ask milky I bet he would sort us something.
> 
> The loser buys the winner a nice protein bar?


All the weights I put in my workouts are total weight. For extensions I use those little barbells on a rack, would feel like a right tool just using an empty olympic bar haha

We still need to sort out a judge for the contest! @Milky how do you fancy the position of judge for our little challenge? Oh and Ash would like to know if you can sort out some goodies for the winner lol :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

anabolik said:


> All the weights I put in my workouts are total weight. For extensions I use those little barbells on a rack, would feel like a right tool just using an empty olympic bar haha
> 
> We still need to sort out a judge for the contest! @Milky how do you fancy the position of judge for our little challenge? Oh and Ash would like to know if you can sort out some goodies for the winner lol :whistling:


Give me a brief run down of what you want judging and l am afraid were all out of prizes for the month given the arm challenge, sorry chaps...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Give me a brief run down of what you want judging and l am afraid were all out of prizes for the month given the arm challenge, sorry chaps...


No worries mate it was a long shot I know. We both have pics up in Ash's journal along with measurements. We'd like the winner to be based on a combo of visual improvement and size increase.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

anabolik said:


> No worries mate it was a long shot I know. We both have pics up in Ash's journal along with measurements. We'd like the winner to be based on a combo of visual improvement and size increase.


Tag me into his journal mate and yeah course l will, no problem at all :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Tag me into his journal mate and yeah course l will, no problem at all :thumbup1:


Nice one bud appreciate it!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> All the weights I put in my workouts are total weight. For extensions I use those little barbells on a rack, would feel like a right tool just using an empty olympic bar haha
> 
> We still need to sort out a judge for the contest! @Milky how do you fancy the position of judge for our little challenge? Oh and Ash would like to know if you can sort out some goodies for the winner lol :whistling:


Ok brown nose I see some bloke today who was a good size doing slow reps standing with just an olly bar on the extensions


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Ok brown nose I see some bloke today who was a good size doing slow reps standing with just an olly bar on the extensions


:laugh:

You sure he wasn't just doing his warm up?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol no it was at the end


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Fair enough I use the empty bar to warm up for bench and military press but not much else.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's workout:

Squat 145x5

Seated DB Press 30x3x7

Hammer Strength Rows 100x3x6

Tricep Dips 40x7, bwx10

Preacher Curls to failure with dropset and OH DB Extensions to failure with dropset

Supersetted BB Curls with OH BB Extensions for a couple sets each

Started taking 150mg tren pw a few days ago with a frontload on the first jab to get things moving. Only have enough for a few weeks worth though, I'm using up the remnants of an old vial I had lying around.

On another less positive not I've been smoking since thursday :/ I gave up years ago but I think it's due to life stress but I know that's no excuse...won't be buying anymore after I've finished this pack.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Also was very out of breath at the gym today not sure if it's the smoking or tren that's doing that.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Also was very out of breath at the gym today not sure if it's the smoking or tren that's doing that.


Both probably

Your sure your doing enough for your triceps? Lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Both probably
> 
> Your sure your doing enough for your triceps? Lol


I want big beefy tris so am hitting them hard every workout at least until our challenge is over. I must admit though my forearm tendons are taking a battering...didn't feel too great on the dips but it's not too bad if I go slow and don't lockout fully.

My throat feels fvcked this morning now I'm starting to remember why I quit smoking in the first place.

Spoke to the ex last night and arranged to go round this saturday so looking forward to that. Really need to get another lass it's not good going from regular sex to once every month or so  I jerked it about 5 times the other day no joke lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I want big beefy tris so am hitting them hard every workout at least until our challenge is over. I must admit though my forearm tendons are taking a battering...didn't feel too great on the dips but it's not too bad if I go slow and don't lockout fully.
> 
> My throat feels fvcked this morning now I'm starting to remember why I quit smoking in the first place.
> 
> Spoke to the ex last night and arranged to go round this saturday so looking forward to that. Really need to get another lass it's not good going from regular sex to once every month or so  I jerked it about 5 times the other day no joke lol


Lol good lad


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Todays workout

Flat DB Bench 42.5x3x5

Pulldowns 95x3x5

Chinups 20x6, bwx4

CG Bench 60x12,10,7 supersetted with BB Curls 20x12,10,6

OH DB Extensions 7.5x15,14 supersetted with Hammer Curls 7.5xcan't remember lol but did 2 sets

Both shoulders were on fire after this session just walking on my way home they were in agony. Not really painful just a very annoying aching feeling and they were clicking as I walked :/

Got home and had a massive plate of chilli con carne with rice and a slice of cheesecake which was fvcking orgasmic!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh and I couldn't do squats as the rack was occupied the entire time even though I was in there about 90 mins  That'll teach me to go at peak time!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Oh and I couldn't do squats as the rack was occupied the entire time even though I was in there about 90 mins  That'll teach me to go at peak time!


Mmm I seem to remember that was excuse last time???

Lol

You really are gonna smash me on the arm comp, when was the date of the results???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Mmm I seem to remember that was excuse last time???
> 
> Lol
> 
> You really are gonna smash me on the arm comp, when was the date of the results???


Was actually looking forward to squats today too! I'll up it to 150kg next time to make up for missing them today. I'm determined to be squatting 180kg for reps in a couple months time.

Don't be so defeatist lol you're supposed to be working out your bis and tris every workout day that's the whole point of the challenge. If you up your game you could still stand a chance. Remember it's being judged on appearance as well as size so your leanness might give you the edge over me.

Results day is 26th I believe.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Was actually looking forward to squats today too! I'll up it to 150kg next time to make up for missing them today. I'm determined to be squatting 180kg for reps in a couple months time.
> 
> Don't be so defeatist lol you're supposed to be working out your bis and tris every workout day that's the whole point of the challenge. If you up your game you could still stand a chance. Remember it's being judged on appearance as well as size so your leanness might give you the edge over me.
> 
> Results day is 26th I believe.


I'm being realistic if anything, dnp and a comp = no mass anywhere


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> I'm being realistic if anything, dnp and a comp = no mass anywhere


Well I'm still smoking so that might fvck up my growth potential tbh. Not sure how much it hinders gains but it can't be good.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So I'm cutting now so diet is to be changed drastically. 4 poached eggs for breakfast and nothing else (except a coffee) this morning before I set off to the gym.

I'll be aiming for around 2000 cals ed and at least 160g protein. I never have set targets for fats and carbs as I find that just makes everything too complicated and I like to keep things simple. If I feel like I need more carbs I'll swap out some fats.

Actually can't wait for things to get rolling, I love cutting compared to bulking I think it's because you see your physique changing week to week. Plus I hate forcing food down me when I'm not hungry.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Stopped smoking now since yesterday I'm actually getting cravings again after smoking for just a week...cigs are nasty!!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> So I'm cutting now so diet is to be changed drastically. 4 poached eggs for breakfast and nothing else (except a coffee) this morning before I set off to the gym.
> 
> I'll be aiming for around 2000 cals ed and at least 160g protein. I never have set targets for fats and carbs as I find that just makes everything too complicated and I like to keep things simple. If I feel like I need more carbs I'll swap out some fats.
> 
> Actually can't wait for things to get rolling, I love cutting compared to bulking I think it's because you see your physique changing week to week. Plus I hate forcing food down me when I'm not hungry.


I wish I was force feeding food down right about now


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> I wish I was force feeding food down right about now


If it's getting that bad why not have a little cheat meal/day? I couldn't diet without my cheats, it gives me something to look forward to and keeps me sane lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> If it's getting that bad why not have a little cheat meal/day? I couldn't diet without my cheats, it gives me something to look forward to and keeps me sane lol


I'm looking at getting some physillium (sp) husk mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Never been so determined to crack this body I want though I know that


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's super awesome workout 

Got 2 PBs today after a weekend of getting p1ssed and eating about 1000 cals ed with probably 30g protein ed lol!!

Seated DB Press 32.5x5,5,7 PB!!

Hammer Strength Rows 100x7, 70x7 Had to cut the sets short as the squat rack became free so just did a dropset and ran over to claim it lol

Squats 150x9 PB!! I have no idea how this happened...did the first 5 and thought fvck it and kept repping them out.

Dips 40x8, bwx9

Facepulls 20x15,15,12

DB Curls supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 3 sets each


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Never been so determined to crack this body I want though I know that


I'm sure you'll get there mate if you have the determination. Cutting is all in the mind 

What are the the physillium husks gonna do? Do they make you feel full?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I'm sure you'll get there mate if you have the determination. Cutting is all in the mind
> 
> What are the the physillium husks gonna do? Do they make you feel full?


Yea exactly that


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Today's super awesome workout
> 
> Got 2 PBs today after a weekend of getting p1ssed and eating about 1000 cals ed with probably 30g protein ed lol!!
> 
> ...


Good work fella, 1000 cals, beer and a shitload of tren works then???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Good work fella, 1000 cals, beer and a shitload of tren works then???


Seems that way! I'm only on about 150mg tren pw too I really wasn't expecting my strength to go up this quick. No beer though, just vodka and wine seems to do the job lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a dream about you last night mate, weird as **** I know.

It was your avi doing leg press, but there press was a water slide

Lol

Lol

Lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> I had a dream about you last night mate, weird as **** I know.
> 
> It was your avi doing leg press, but there press was a water slide
> 
> ...


lmao

You can't even see my legs in my avi lol did I have a decent set of quads in the dream? I guess I must have if I was pressing a fvcking water slide :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

It was weird. I can just remember your avi lying in a 90 degree leg press seat doing the press

It had worse running down it like a water slide but the weight was forcing your legs down everytime,it was almost like the negative part was what you were trying to achieve and the press didn't matter

Lol

You could only manage 1 rep before getting up and starting again

Fcking crazy


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> It was weird. I can just remember your avi lying in a 90 degree leg press seat doing the press
> 
> It had worse running down it like a water slide but the weight was forcing your legs down everytime,it was almost like the negative part was what you were trying to achieve and the press didn't matter
> 
> ...


I'm the one on tren it should be me having the messed up dreams lol

Maybe it was trying to tell you something? Like you need more water and you should work harder on your leg press lmfao


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Another awesome workout

WG Pulldowns 95x6,7,7

Flat DB Bench 42.5x6,6,6 PB!!!

Rack Pulls 200x5,4,3 could have got more but grip kept going even with straps

Chinups 20x7, bwx4

CG Bench 70x8 supersetted with BB Curls and OH BB Extensions (20kg each)

Measured arms today before the gym and looks like I'm up 3/8 of an inch now wooooooooo!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I'm the one on tren it should be me having the messed up dreams lol
> 
> Maybe it was trying to tell you something? Like you need more water and you should work harder on your leg press lmfao


Lol yea maybe, I don't need tren to give me messed up dreams believe me

My water intake could be better but I'm pushing 290 on my leg press lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just checking in chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

He's back on the tren milks

So he may very well win


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha sneaky of me wasn't it. Nobody said it was against the rules though lol

Go easy on him when he loses Milky


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Lol yea maybe, I don't need tren to give me messed up dreams believe me
> 
> My water intake could be better but I'm pushing 290 on my leg press lol


Whack 500 on next time and go for some negatives lolol maybe that's it.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Not been to the gym in 4 days now just been sitting at home feeling sorry for myself 

Back at it today though I'm determined to get my 160kg squat for 5 good reps.

Also got my whey protein through this morning after ticking to whole foods for the past few months. Might bump protein up to 250g ed now from 150g and see if it helps gains at all. Cals are still hovering around 2000 ed.

Arms still 15" and 3/8 should be able to get them up to 15.5" by the end of this week.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why you feel sorry for yourself???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Great session today 

Yates Rows 100x5,5,5

Squats 160x6 PB!! Proper chuffed with this

Seated DB Press 32.5x7,7,6 PB!! Might stick at this weight and increase reps to 10 as it's fvcking hard getting them up

Preacher Curl Machine supersetted with OH DB Extensions 2 sets each

Rope Pulldowns supersetted with Hammer Curls 2 sets each

Finished off with 3 sets of dips to failure

The new section of the gym was open today finally!! Now there's 2 squat racks, 2 benches and 2 smith machines  no excuses for missing squats now.

Getting some nice veinage going on in my arms atm. Don't really seem to be much leaner yet so I'm guessing it's down to all the arm training...either way I'm happy.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Why you feel sorry for yourself???


A few reasons really...just been generally depressed as everything seems to be going to sh1t right now but I'll be ok. Jut want to get this court date out of the way first...I reckon once I'm working again things will start looking more optimistic.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Court date???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Court date???


Yea I was stupid and missed my induction for community service so they want me back in court in about 10 days. Proper sh1tting it that I could go to prison...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

For what


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> For what


Originally it was for growing a few plants in my last house. They gave me 80hrs community service and £145 fine.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's workout

WG Pulldowns 100x5,5,6

Flat DB Bench 42.5x7,7,7 PB!! Proper struggled on the last rep of the last set but got the fvcker up 

Chinups 20x7. bwx4

CG Bench supersetted with BB Curls for 2 sets each then a few dropsets of Rope Pulldowns and Incline DB Curls

Left shoulder was throbbing on the way home again. I'm guessing it's the benching that's doing it.

Can't believe how my strength is still going up even though I'm on a nearly 1500 cal deficit. Tren really is all that!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

If love to get on the tren train

Maybe in 10 years when my kids are grown up abit and I have less hair on my head then a new born but until then...no


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> If love to get on the tren train
> 
> Maybe in 10 years when my kids are grown up abit and I have less hair on my head then a new born but until then...no


You'll love it mate. Don't think I'll be running it again any time soon I'm just finishing off this vial I had laying around. Like you I might wait until my hair is proper fvcked a few years down the line and run a tren cycle. Trying to hold onto what hair I've got for the time being though.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Felt so drained today was a chore getting through the workout but I did it. These low calories must be starting to affect my energy.

Yates Rows 100x6,6,6

Seated DB Press 32.5x8,8 PB!!

Squats 165x5

Tricep Dips 40x10, bwx9

Seated Lateral Raises supersetted with Front DB Raises and Rear Flyes for a couple sets each

Incline DB Curls supersetted with OH BB Extensions for a couple sets each

Shoulders were on fire again for the entire journey home and still feel achey as I'm typing this...

Had to get a taxi into town and a bus back just to get some needles barrels and swabs from the needle exchange. Spent about £9 altogether ffs that's what I get for leaving it until the last minute!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Costs you money to get pins wtf???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Costs you money to get pins wtf???


No mate you misunderstand. It cost me £9 in taxi and bus fares to get to the needle exchange for my pins.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Missed the gym yesterday as I got up late and was feeling sh1tty so went today instead.

Pulldowns 100x6,6,8

Squats 170x4 PB!!! Tried to get 5 but failed on the last rep

Flat DB Bench 45x6 PB!!! Only had time to do one set as the gym was closing

Finished with bw chins to failure and 1 set of bb curls to failure with 20kg

Cutting isn't going too great if I'm honest I haven't lost any weight this past week but I do appear to be getting leaner still so I assume I'm gaining some muscle.

Need to be stricter with my calories!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Get on the IF train blue


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Get on the IF train blue


I'm already doing something similar mate. Only have a coffee and a banana in the morning then eat most of my calories in the last few hours before bed but I guess that's not really fasting.

What's the benefit of doing IF in your opinion? Do you find it easier to stick to?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

That is fasting. Just drop the naana

I think it's working for me but I don't know. Abs are coming def

But it's hard to begin woth


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> That is fasting. Just drop the naana
> 
> I think it's working for me but I don't know. Abs are coming def
> 
> But it's hard to begin woth


I might give it a try but I do like my carbs first thing! Was naughty today and had 3 cookies in the morning.

I'm considering running DNP but not sure I can afford it. £60 for a few extra lbs is it really worth it?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I might give it a try but I do like my carbs first thing! Was naughty today and had 3 cookies in the morning.
> 
> I'm considering running DNP but not sure I can afford it. £60 for a few extra lbs is it really worth it?


Give it a go mate

Not sure the results outweigh the sides


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's workout

Yates Rows 100x7,7,7

Seated DB Press 35x6,5 PB!!! 32.5x6 Might stick with 32.5 next time as my form was a little shakey

Deadlifts 140x14,9

Tricep Dips 45x8 bwx9

Did some lateral and front raises followed by a couple sets of face pulls...couldn't be fvcked with any arm work.

Keep thinking I'm shrinking when I look in the mirror even though I know I'm not losing muscle mass...cutting is such a mindfvck!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just have to keep the tren running then fella


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Just have to keep the tren running then fella


Just had my last jab the other day so no more tren for me 

Thinking about running a deca cycle now lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Yestarday's workout

Squats 170x5 PB!!! Felt much easier than last time

Flat DB Bench 45x6,5

Pulldowns 100x7,6

Chinups 20x6 bwx4

Did a few sets of Hammer Curls supersetted with OH DB Extensions


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't believe how my strength is still increasing even on these low calories and such low protein. Should be able to get my squat up to 180x5 in a week or 2. Been wanting to get to 4 plates for so long it will be a great achievement if I can do it.

Just started on the accutane as I'm sick of the spots on my shoulders/upper back. Had them since before I even started gear so hopefully this will sort them out.

Got it from rx-cart and took 40mg today for my first dose and will be taking 20mg ed until they clear, then might reduce to 10mg ed but we'll see.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Just had my last jab the other day so no more tren for me
> 
> Thinking about running a deca cycle now lol


Npp bri


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bro


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Npp bri


I would but I can't get hold of it. I'm looking at Isis Tri-Deca it's 75mg phenyl prop, 75mg undecanoate, 150mg decanoate. Might front load with 1200mg first week then 600mg pw for 15 weeks. Still deciding if it's a good idea though.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's workout

Seated DB Press 32.5x10,8 PB!!!

Yates Rows 100x8,9 PB!!!

Tricep Dips 45x9 bwx9

Hammer Curls supersetted with Pushdowns then Preacher Curls supersetted with OH BB Extensions


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You should film some of that mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> You should film some of that mate


Was thinking that too mate but I only have my phone. Might give it a go on squats today if I can find a way of balancing it upright.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Was thinking that too mate but I only have my phone. Might give it a go on squats today if I can find a way of balancing it upright.


Ffs just find something to balance it on

How do you think I do it? Film crew lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Ffs just find something to balance it on
> 
> How do you think I do it? Film crew lol


Was easier than I thought lol

Here's my first ever vid. Squat 175kgx4:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's workout:

Flat DB Bench 45x7 PB!!!

Pulldowns 100x9 PB!!!

Squat 175x4 PB!!!

Chinups 2 sets to failure

Can't believe I'm still hitting pbs on all my lifts even after another weekend of eating sh1te and getting p1ssed lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol tren loves yoi


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ass to grass and to failure


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Lol tren loves yoi


Doesn't it just!  Contemplating buying another vial of tri-tren lol



ash1981 said:


> Ass to grass and to failure


I used to go lower but since I messed my lower back up on deads that's about as low as feels comfortable.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Do it until your ready to come off properly

From what I have read from you your not ready


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Do it until your ready to come off properly
> 
> From what I have read from you your not ready


Exactly what I was thinking mate. Been on for so long I need some good results to show for it or it's all been time wasted...and once I'm off there's no more chances to improve a great deal for some time.

Once I hit my goals at the start of my journal I'll taper my test dose and do a hardcore pct. 5 more weeks on 300mg tren should do the trick


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's workout:

Yates Rows 100x10,10 PB!!!

Seated DB Press 35x8, 25x7 PB!!!

Deadlifts 150x10,10

Tricep Dips 50x7, bwx8

Preacher Curls supersetted with OH DB Extensions

Veins are coming out on biceps and abs coming through so things are going well. Got another vial of tri-tren and a couple amps of sust on the way too. Really want to get down to 10% bf in the next 5 weeks but don't have callipers so will be going by the mirror.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Your buying tren and sust and you haven't got a job

Lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Your buying tren and sust and you haven't got a job
> 
> Lol


What else am I gonna spend my money on? lol

Mates have fvcked me off and not seeing any lasses this weekend as far as I know so might as well put my money to something useful


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's workout:

Squat 180x3 PB!!! Booya!!! 

Flat DB Bench 45x6 1 less rep than last time.

Pulldowns 100x8

Chinups 20x6, bwx4

Rope Pulldowns supersetted with Cable Curls and finished off with 3x8 CG Bench 60kg

One set each to failure on Lat Raises, Front DB Raises and Rear Raises

My tren needs to hurry the fvck up and get here my strength has stopped going up and it's about 3 weeks since my last jab of sust.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

180kg squat is good going mate

Wonder what you can push for around 15 odd reps


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> 180kg squat is good going mate
> 
> Wonder what you can push for around 15 odd reps


Thanks bud. Was daunting slapping that 4th plate on the bar but was surprised I got 3 clean reps.

15 reps? At a guess maybe 145-150kg...but I'd have to try to find out.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Do it


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Do it


Might put 140 on and see how many I can rep out this monday. If I do it I'll try get a vid.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

No vid no squat son


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I'm ashamed to say I only got 12 reps on 140kg...exactly the same as when I was squatting 165 for 3 :/

I'm guessing it's to do with my smoking and the fact I have no endurance at all.

Wednesday's workout:

Yates Row 105x8,9

Seated DB Press 35x8,6

Squat 140x12 

Tricep Dips 50x8 PB!!!

Today's workout:

Flat DB Bench 45x7, 30x6 (ds)

Pulldowns 100x9, 50x10 (ds)

Deadlifts 155x12, 4

Chinups 20x7, bwx5 (ds)

3 sets of preacher curls supersetted with pushdowns


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Abandoned the idea of getting back on tren, I can't afford to lose any more hair lol

Got 5 amps of zafa test and 10ml of Isis prop through the other day. Frontloaded 2ml of the sust on wednesday and will do 1ml pw and then start on the prop at 1ml pw (100mg) and start my pct once it runs out. My new goal is to get as lean as possible whilst maintaining strength until pct. Will probably get some DNP to help things along.

pct will consist of 30-40,000 iu of hcg along with clomid and nolva and possibly hmg if I can afford it. And I'll be using peptides throughout to help maintain my gains whilst my test is non-existant.

I know I fvcked up last time but that was because my head was in a bad place and it just wasn't the right time to come off. I'm feeling more uopbeat now so I I#ll be prepared to deal with the pct blues when they arrive.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Felt tired as sh1t today really didn't think I'd do well in the gym but managed 3 pbs 

Squat 180x4 PB!!!

Seated DB Press 37.5x4 Was expecting 6 reps but used lots of strength up just getting them up. Will go back to the 35s next time.

Yates Rows 105x10,8 PB!!!

Tricep Dips 50x9, bwx8 PB!!!

Did a fews sets of cable curls supersetted with rope pulldowns, then a couple sets of hammer curls supersetted with oh db extensions, some front, lateral and rear raises supersetted, and finally some facepulls with a couple dropsets.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Today's workout:

Pulldowns 100x9

Hammer Strength Chest Press 100x8 All benches were taken so did these instead of db bench

Chinups 20x7

Did a couple sets of cg bench supersetted with db curls


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok this is fvcked up. Been eating around 100g protein and drinking every night for the past few days and today I got 4 PBs lol

How does weight lifting work again? :/

Today's workout:

Seated DB Press 35x9 PB!!!

Yates Rows 110x8 PB!!!

Tricep Dips 50x10 PB!!!

Deadlifts 160x11 PB!!!

Did 3 sets of preacher curls supersetted with oh db extensions.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Haven't updated in a while so here's how things are looking.

Flat DB Bench is now at 47.5x5 nearly reached my goal!

Yates Rows are at 115x8

Squats are fvcked tried 180kg again the other day and couldn't even get 1 rep out 

Deadlifts are at 165x7 grip went probably could've got another 2 out at least

Pulldowns are staying at 100x8

Seated DB Press is at 37.5x6 nearly got 7 but couldn't lock out

Chinups are at 20x8

Dips are at 50x10

Noticed I'm looking pretty lean atm I'm guessing about 13% bf. Going to be cutting about 2lbs pw over the next 4 weeks to hopefully get to 10% while maintaining strength on my lifts.

I'll get some pics up soon.


----------

